

Ask HN: Do you think the Leap Motion launch flopped? - palidanx

I recently just got my Leap Motion, and after playing with it, I&#x27;m deciding to return it.  I guess at a very minimum I expected an app where I can use it to navigate my Windows 8 interface (I kind of envisioned using it by flipping my hand up and down to scroll through pages).<p>Integrating the Leap Motion to the OS seems like a really basic thing, and I&#x27;m curious if people are returning it for that reasons or am I being overly critical of an early product?
======
ScottWhigham
A flop? That's harsh IMO. It works really work for us - it's a lot of fun.
That said, we are anti-Windows 8 here so we've only tried it with the apps on
their site + Google Earth. I have been disappointed more than once with its
performance, yes, but not enough to return it. This is first-gen technology
and so I think it's reasonable to expect the experience to be lower quality
than a tenth-gen product's would be. Given that the firmware + apps are all
updateable, I'm hoping for bigger and better things soon.

------
OneTimePad42
At least you got yours. I posted recently about my toils. I gave them one more
chance and spoke with them. They promised to send a code to allow me to
reorder at preorder prices with free upgraded shipping to Canada. Like the
preorder, the repeated delays, and the no hassle order this too was nothing
but vapour ware. Leap motion should rebrand as crash landing...

------
kineticfocus
I was thinking of voiding the warranty on a magic mouse and a developer
edition Leap... but alas... I didn't get one.

